# LED lights in Apache 700



## joostdejonge (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi readers,

We just picked up our new apache 700 motorhome, and are now travelling around the UK.

We have a strange problem, underneath the door to the washroom there is a led strip. However, we cannot find the switch to turn it off... does anyone of you where I can find the switch?

Thanks,

Regards,

Joost


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*led*

Hi there. if it is the same as my mohawk, it is under the charger cuboard, little rocker switch.
Eddie.


----------



## joostdejonge (Jan 28, 2012)

Great!! that helps!

Thanks!!


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

If its the same as my Apache 634 its in the kitchen area - a small round rocker switch above the main round light switch that does the main strip lighting


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Lol.... We had same issue.. What a stupid place to put that switch.. Your next question will be where is the electric water heater switch. 
Hint. . Its on the main charger unit.


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

How do you turn light off in back locker on 700


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Amydan - if you're talking about the long thin blue LED light then there's a push on/off switch right on the end - assuming that it's the same as my Apache 634.
Bill


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

amydan said:


> How do you turn light off in back locker on 700


Had the opposite problem on my 700 could not find the switch to turn it on!! Bill is right there is a push button on the top.

Nidge


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

we should have a website...
www.howtouseyourapache700.com
( dont click its not real )

:lol:


----------



## stanley ogden (Mar 4, 2017)

joostdejonge said:


> Hi readers,
> 
> We just picked up our new apache 700 motorhome, and are now travelling around the UK.
> 
> ...


Yes
The light switch is on the window side of the motorhome above the table under the pelmet very close to the upper bed, its a very small switch which looks like a car switch and has a small red area on the side, if the red is showing the light is on.

enjoy your hols

call me on 07950054695 if you cannot find it and i will explain clearer

stan


----------

